# Time to get serious about your freedom



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Liberal and conservative alike better take this serious. I don't know if our fellow Americans who are liberal are serious when they talk about presidents abusing power and such, but we have one now that abuses it beyond all others and they pay little attention. Perhaps it's not freedom, but power that liberals love.
Anyway, I don't know how many of you are familiar or have followed the Bilderberg group. Hillary and Obama have met with them while the media looked for them in Chicago a couple of years ago. They gave the media the slip and had an intended secret meeting, but got caught.
Anyway, this is serious because a lot of money will come to defeat traditional constitutionalists like the Tea Party people. If liberals are our fellow Americans it's time to put the partisanship aside and vote for those who follow the constitution that guarantees our freedom. I can not recall how many times Obama has dumped on our constitution and no one says boo because they are afraid to be called racists. Well, I'll say the guy is Marxist and anti-American. How does that grab you? I see a Chicago black raper called Obama a terrorist. It's lucky he is black or the secret service may knock on his door. Come to think of it, they may anyway. Is that a knock I hear at the door. 

For the full story: http://www.infowars.com/breaking-secret ... d-by-mole/



> Breaking: Secret Bilderberg Agenda Leaked by Mole
> 
> Kurt Nimmo
> Infowars.com
> ...


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Here is another article that will make you think!!! Worry!!!???

http://www.personalliberty.com/cons...rmid=2011_06_10b_PLA_P11161277&rrid=238446657



> A Single North America
> June 10, 2011 by Bob Livingston
> 
> PHOTOS.COM
> ...


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

Been awhile since I have posted but I gotta bite here a little.I think it was Bush1 that coined the phrase "ITS A NEW WORLD ORDER".Maybe I took that out of context but uhhh.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gillbilly said:


> Been awhile since I have posted but I gotta bite here a little.I think it was Bush1 that coined the phrase "ITS A NEW WORLD ORDER".Maybe I took that out of context but uhhh.


That is one thing that drove me nuts about both the old man and George jr. They can stuff their new world order where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Gillbilly is right, it was Bush senior who said it, and I remember where I was when I heard it. :eyeroll:

But I'm sure we'll be hearing much more about these secret meetings in the press in the days and weeks to come...right? :wink:


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

I do agree with that Plainsman,but it shows that the concept was in place well before Obama came into office.It seems to show some of the hypocrisy that comes with politics when it concerns the opposite party.As I have stated before I am not real fond of Obama due to the fact that he has been less than effective on many issues.Now with that said the article posted by Shinerunner brings up 2005,again way before the Marxist Obama was in office and right about mid time for the good ol boy from Texas.Was Obama already slated for the white house at birth and then hiding behind doors plotting wide open borders knowing all along he would be king? Lets be real,the crap that goes on behind closed doors in both parties is mind boggling to say the least.Was Bush2 following daddys lead,and secretly pledging to Karl Marx?Sounds a little nutty but with the comments about our sitting president being spouted its kind of an interesting twist.Ijust try to bring a different view to the board.I truly believe that us regular folks dont mean shat to most polititions and the real agenda is way beyond our control,which is why they cause the divisions they do so we lose track of whats really going on.


----------

